# Vintage 40K



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was looking through some boxes the other day and found a nicely wrapped parcel I had packed years ago. On opening it I found a long lost model, one of my first decent paint jobs. Anyway, here he is on all his glory...before Callidus, before Eversor, Vindicare or Culexus there were simply Assassins.

This bad boy equipped with a Vortex grenade changed the course of many a 2nd Edition game for me (usually by dropping the damned thing at his feet :laugh

















Post up your vintage models guys...lets reminisce in a bit of 40K history. opcorn:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I prefer the newer models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> I prefer the newer models.


As much as i agree with you, the picture is very inaccurate, the two deamon models on the left are epic scale, the original greater deamons though smaller than the current models were pretty good and had optional parts and a good variety of heads and arms


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have that asassin model too. Use him as marbo in my traitor guard.
















Also have one of the jes goodwin prototype terminators and a full squad of rt terminators and librarian.(No pics though)
I also have most of the rt traitor marines.(They are being stripped at the moment so no pics either.)
Also have 3 of the various robot types. Still looking for a crusader though.


----------



## bluemeenie (Mar 9, 2011)

From my original 1st edition 40k army that I used the "Ere we go" book for rules...(I still have that book and the Wagggh Orks book) 

MY Warphead: (1st conversion from the 40 man boxset)

















My Bloodaxe Dread (based on the picture in some of the original books)










My Goeff dread (my first real army)










I think I have a couple of traitor 1st or 2nd edition termies floating around untouched in a bin....


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

my ork army is about 50% classic models. I'll post a couple here.
First up, good old zogrod.
View attachment 11842
View attachment 11843


secondly is a model i literally just finished painting. I used to hate these guys cause they were all posed the same. Now he's just one amongst the rest of my grots.
View attachment 11844


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Right on Cypher, I really love a lot of the older models. My hey-day in 40k, was definitely in 2nd edition (and before). the new plastics are awesome and afford a ton of possibilities, but with the 1 piece pewter and lead casts they somebody's clear vision of what a model _should_ be.

I just added a bunch of my old guys to my army page. Such as . . .























































I feel like I just tuned into to an Oldies station . . .


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just picked up a heap of Catachans models from '91, last week they were unassembled (only needed one arm to be glued on) and unpainted. 

Quick question how do you put pictures in your post?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a really nice old Librarian from 2nd edition....not too shabby of a model, either.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

So THAT'S what that model is! I have one of those assassins and I've been racking my brain for years trying to figure out what it is. I always thought it looked like a Vindicare assassin, but now I finally know the truth. :yahoo:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

on the subject of old models, i actually prefer the old Eldar aspect warriors over the two versions that have followed since, though for the most part the newer 40k models are better,though back in the day you tended to have alot more in the way of choice for some armies like chaos marines.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Cypher871 said:


> This bad boy equipped with a Vortex grenade changed the course of many a 2nd Edition game for me (usually by dropping the damned thing at his feet :laugh


Space Ninja dude!

Complete with tabi socks and sandals.

I still use one of them as my Eversor assassin.

There was also a female body-suited assassin with a power sword (precursor to the Callidus shrine).

I have to get pics of my old models. Two of the stumpy legged original SM dreads, some RTB SM, some of my eldar (I've had them for over 20 years and still don't have pics of them.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> on the subject of old models, i actually prefer the old Eldar aspect warriors over the two versions that have followed since, though for the most part the newer 40k models are better,though back in the day you tended to have alot more in the way of choice for some armies like chaos marines.


Seconded, the striking scropions in particular. 








Awesome










Derp da hurp









Every one of us is constipated.....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I stopped playing(for a time) because of the second set of scorpions Fact


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Right on Cypher, I really love a lot of the older models. My hey-day in 40k, was definitely in 2nd edition (and before). the new plastics are awesome and afford a ton of possibilities, but with the 1 piece pewter and lead casts they somebody's clear vision of what a model _should_ be.
> 
> I just added a bunch of my old guys to my army page. Such as . . .


What are they? I only know they are awesome! 40k needs more stuff like this.

The Bio mechanical look is great.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

turel2 said:


> What are they? I only know they are awesome!


chaos dreadnoughts


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's the original Chaos Dreadnought from the 80's. 

They're not as dynamic as the newer models, but they have a lot of character!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Kreuger said:


> They're not as dynamic as the newer models


I don't think I could ever imagine the current ancient metal chaos dread ever having even a shred of...well anything to make it more dynamic than even a brick


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

NOT as dynamic?
As if the 'current' (2nd ed) CSM dread has any dynamism. A toilet cubicle has more dynamism. An apartment block has more dynamism.

Old ones had much more character, too.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The Chaos Dreadnoughts kinda look like a clown threw up all over an H.R Giger work. I'm not altogether certain if that's awesome or silly.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I love some of the older models for Chaos in particular
On the other hand, some of them...just don't. A lot of the old models had character but they just didn't look right. Especially the Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines which frequently didn't actually appear to be wearing Power Armor. There was either no standardisation to their look, or every one looked identical.
I love the old Greater Daemons though, especially the old KoS. I think I'm going to have to try and get back to that original design and build one from scratch.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd love to post up my 2nd edition orks and UM's, but alas they are all lost to the warp 

Keep the pics coming folks!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Many,many years ago...the Dreadnought was bought off the GW bits-service.

The Librarian comes from the Space Hulk Terminators 1st ed, all metal box.
Bougth 1989 in GW ,The Plaza, London.

One carefull owner, only played on Sundays.:wink:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

My original Tech-Marines...I have had a fascination with them ever since.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I picked up this Blood Axe Warboss from Ebay last year.










Played him the next game I had. Everyone present got a laugh out of it, not least from how small he is compared to modern Orks.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Many,many years ago...the Dreadnought was bought off the GW bits-service.
> 
> The Librarian comes from the Space Hulk Terminators 1st ed, all metal box.
> Bougth 1989 in GW ,The Plaza, London.
> ...


You have a chuck. 
I've got that same libby.
The terminators that came in the original game were replaced by those metal ones as soon as possible afterwards. The original terminators were then disposed of (they were misshapen crud that only served to make FW resin casting look good).


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Ive been playing forever I have alot of those Figures, That assassin we called Bob in the Ol Days, I have couple set the old termy Squads, Runtherder, couple the old Gretchin Rockets, Had most the old Eldar, I stripped them to paint, havent seen them in Year or 2 haha, Probly boxed up some where, I have 3 set the old Scouts, couple old SM tanks and Rhinos, one old LR I cut up for parts lol, still use 4 the Metal Dreads, plus i have 3 Plastic and 2 resin ones. 2 metal Land Speeders & 2 Plastic, I even have a Old IG landspeeder and 2 the metal tiny Attack bikes .. well thats enough that showing my Ancient age haha


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Somewhere I have the 30mm (ish) version of the Eldar Avatar. The one with the Spear and Cloak.

Dunno how people feel about that?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pearlay said:


> Ive been playing forever I have alot of those Figures, That assassin we called Bob in the Ol Days...


Man that is too bizarre...I called him Bob too. :laugh:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

chromedog said:


> You have a chuck.
> I've got that same libby.
> The terminators that came in the original game were replaced by those metal ones as soon as possible afterwards. The original terminators were then disposed of (they were misshapen crud that only served to make FW resin casting look good).


Yes, those original plastic terminatorfigures from the Space Hulk game, were really, really ugly. *shivers*
And the Genestealers were really, really good. As the game was.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Yes, those original plastic terminatorfigures from the Space Hulk game, were really, really ugly. *shivers*
> And the Genestealers were really, really good. As the game was.


What about Space Crusade...the Marines in that were particularly horrible too, though the Stealers (or were they called Soul Suckers) were cool. Also had the very first Necrons, though they were known as Chaos Androids. :grin:

Check out the TV add. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> What about Space Crusade...the Marines in that were particularly horrible too, though the Stealers (or were they called Soul Suckers) were cool. Also had the very first Necrons, though they were known as Chaos Androids. :grin:
> 
> Check out the TV add. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Haha, awesome video dude. 

I have an old Space Crusade set around somewhere (if i could find all the bits).


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> My original Tech-Marines...I have had a fascination with them ever since.


I've never seen those before and i actually really like those tech marine models, may i ask what edition they are? i'd love to get my hands on one :3

I've also got some of the retro catachans, i converted mine to zombies though


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

The guy on the left is Communications Officer Orinoco - he is Rogue Trader era. He actually came out in September 1987...sculpted by Jes Goodwin I think. It's the oldest model I possess. 

The Techmarine on the right, also Rogue Trader era, was designed by Mark Copplestone and wasn't released until 1989 in the 2nd Citadel Miniatures catalogue.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Those Tech Marine are 1st Ed minis, though you could get alot of 1st Ed by mail order during 2nd Ed.


Thats what I really mis proper Mail Order and parts catalogs with unpainted parts pictures
And order codes.

I had squats through 1st/second edition.



















The oldest GW minis I still have are some really old confrontation guys, check the guy in the second row, second from left. Goggles and a Quaker Beard.










Before any one says, it GW knocked up a ruleset by the name Confrontation in a WD eons ago , they even released a few minis. It was Necromunda's dad as it were.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Those Tech Marine are 1st Ed minis, though you could get alot of 1st Ed by mail order during 2nd Ed.
> 
> 
> Thats what I really mis proper Mail Order and parts catalogs with unpainted parts pictures
> ...


Yayy...Thudd Gun...cool cool weapon...ahh the memories!

Has anybody got pics of the Ork Hop-Splat Field Gun? That thing was hilarious in play and stood as much chance of killing it's own troops as the enemy. :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

SO many of these models make my eyes burnnnn..... Still there are some keepers in GW's past, just not may by my standards.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, these were still among the best miniatures out at the time. It's the one thing GW continues to succeed at.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Somewhere I have the 30mm (ish) version of the Eldar Avatar. The one with the Spear and Cloak.


Ditto this! I actually just got a hold of one of these now that I'm in an a kick for old models. Seeing him next to a current Avatar caused me to laugh maniacally for a few minutes. I'll put up a pic if I can find a camera...

I'm working on putting together a custom squad around the old Ghost Warrior models, and probably the old "Bug Eye" Farseer.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

As secretly wished for (I could tell you just wanted to see them from the love-hate posted already), my first ever painted minis, sitting proudly on the game that got me into 40k in the first place. 

"Man verses Alien in desperate battle"
View attachment 12023


View attachment 12024


View attachment 12025


View attachment 12026



I still use this version of the game in 40k campaigns. The Genestealers that came with the game look pretty similar to what we have today, and they have served as Daemons, Eldar and renegades in the campaigns we've played. 

My Rogue Trader 'beaky head' space wolf army is no more so I can't show that off. I gave it to my little brother years ago to try and get him into the game  I still cry about it now...:cray:

Rev


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow a complete set that survives to this very day, my hat comes off to you...if I ever were a hat.


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome Thread

I've been taking a break from Endless RT era Eldar and dipped some _seriously_ old school models, still WIP atm (excuse the rubbish pics, camera really doesn't do low light...):

Who remembers Chainsaw Warrior? Couple of minor conversions to bring his weaponry into the modern age, I'm also working on the other two guys from that blister:










A pilot dude, also with updated pistol and with a green stuff belt and holster to cover up the cut from when the top half of him did duty as a tank commander for several years:










Old Grey Knight as a test mini for a prospective new army, I have 5 old Grey Knight terminator bodies, but could only find 2 arms and one nemesis weapon Maybe I can convert some spare parts from the new box set to fit the other bodies...










Keep the oldies coming!

Nick.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck with sticking new arms on those old guys  They'll look like they concentrated on their shoulders a bit too much in the gym 

those old grey knights were awesome though, I had a squad of them back in the day. I especially like their halberd.

As for the Space Hulk, I also have the "Genestealer" and "Death Wing" expansions. The core game was the best though.


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Good luck with sticking new arms on those old guys  They'll look like they concentrated on their shoulders a bit too much in the gym


That's what I figured  Maybe PAGK arms with improvised shoulder pads will work better...

I'll likely be getting a box set of each at some point and they seem to have enough spare parts.

Nick.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have one of those old Grey Knights. I never realised it was that old.

BTW, this thread is awesome. Keep the pics coming guys


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Ditto this! I actually just got a hold of one of these now that I'm in an a kick for old models. Seeing him next to a current Avatar caused me to laugh maniacally for a few minutes. I'll put up a pic if I can find a camera...
> 
> I'm working on putting together a custom squad around the old Ghost Warrior models, and probably the old "Bug Eye" Farseer.


That Avatar was actually from Epic 40K. :grin:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Yes, those original plastic terminatorfigures from the Space Hulk game, were really, really ugly. *shivers*
> And the Genestealers were really, really good. As the game was.


Well, the genestealer plastics were in service until the macragge boxed set came out, so they had a good run. They were just done in a different coloured plastic.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

So I'm going to cheat a little bit and just link photos right out of my 40k army. :biggrin:

Chaos Space Marine Renegades









Chaos Space Marine Renegades with Heavy Weapons









Classic World Eaters









Keep it coming guys!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice pics Kreuger. I love a lot of the old Chaos models, especially the ones with the Blood-Letter style heads like the front 3 in your first photo. The classic World Eaters were cool too though the poses were a bit static. I see the old Juggernaught in the background too. Nice to see some of the old 'hex' bases in there.

Over the years I have owned every 40K army with the exception of the Dark Eldar...I just hate all those spiky bits...besides, I was a purist Eldar player for the longest time 

Much of my stuff I have sold off but I have always kept my Marines...just updated them over the years.

In fact, I am going to go and rummage for my old Mk8 Marines and take some photos...they were pretty nice metal models.

I will post them up once I find and photograph them. :biggrin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, I love the old chaos marines, they really look strange and baroque. I particularly like the bloodletter headed guys as well, and I have always had a soft spot for the fungus body guys too.

And yeah, the world eaters are static, but hey in their day they were among the most dynamic and imposing models out!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No pics yet, but I'll try to get some in of my (Currently DA, being repainted) Space Marines. 20 Marines, 8 Terminators, a Rhino and a Predator. The old models were best, and cheap.

Midnight


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

This Space Marine was the first one i aquired.



















LE2 Imperial Space Marine.( 1988-89 ? ) And that Hexagonal base is original.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Tha SM is really cool looking.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Any more Vintage 40k models anyone?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Sure Turel!

One of my favorites, the classic Blood Slaughterer
Even once these were taken out of the game I used mine as a dreadnoughts. I think even dated as they are, they're very evocative of chaos.









And the Fantastic Four!
Back when the Greater Daemons were young and came with lots of variations.











Cypher871 said:


> ... I see the old Juggernaught in the background too.


Yeah, I have a couple of those I'll upload a pic of my old guys on daemonic mounts. I have 4 of those juggers, 1 newer metal jugger, a couple of disc riders, a bunch of discs, etc.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------

